# Star wreck - in the Pirkinning



## Auer (Jan 18, 2006)

Has anyone here watched the great finnish sci-fi parody "Star Wreck - in the pirkinning"? You have to see it to believe - it took seven years for a group of young finnish men to make the film and... well see it yourself. You can download the film from their website - and believe me, it IS worth seeing. 
At least check out the website 

http://www-fi3.starwreck.com/index.php

*"An epic film about the emperor of the world in the far reaches of              the galaxy."*


----------



## Paradox 99 (Jan 18, 2006)

AWESOME!!! And I've only seen the trailer and the first 2 minutes of the film!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 19, 2006)

Feck me - that's a stunning trailer - not least because it all looks like original footage!

http://www-fi3.starwreck.com/trailer.php


----------



## cornelius (Jan 19, 2006)

that's awesome. I'm having serious thoughts on downloading the whole movie...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 19, 2006)

I downloaded it - doesn't seem to want to burn to DVD. May have to watch in the office.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 20, 2006)

Finished watching it - not only is it a pretty good space parody, it also has some superb (better than) Hollywood-standard space battles to boot.

If this was a commercial release in cinema (and in English!) it would be raking it in.

Definitely recommended, not least that you can download for free.


----------



## SteveR (May 5, 2006)

*Starwreck: In the Perkinning*

Hi all, new to these forums so howdy 

Big B5 fan (about time I re-watched them again) so I couldn't resist posting here.

If you guys like Trek and B5 an independent film maker has made a free downloadable movie called: StarWreck: In the Perkinning.

It's feature length and is a parody of both ST and B5. Quite funny although catering for European tastes in the humour stakes I suspect. There is a lot of very very good CGI work and all your favourite ships are there from both shows. This thing has space battles in that easily rival B5 itself.

Go to : [SIZE=-1]www.starwreck.com 

and download it - it's a big download but it'll be worth it.

Post your thoughts here - I'd like to know what everybody thins about it.

Cheers
SteveR
[/SIZE]


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Starwreck: In the Perkinning*

There's actually a thread on this already - I've move this to that.


----------



## purple_kathryn (May 5, 2006)

I thought you were talking about the book series!  Gah!


----------



## Void Dragon (May 5, 2006)

cornelius said:
			
		

> that's awesome. I'm having serious thoughts on downloading the whole movie...


 
I saw it, like, six months ago...

Great movie, only too bad the firepower wasn't realistic, otherwise Babylon 5 would've been utterly destroyed after two minutes or so


----------



## Void Dragon (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Starwreck: In the Perkinning*



			
				SteveR said:
			
		

> Hi all, new to these forums so howdy
> 
> Big B5 fan (about time I re-watched them again) so I couldn't resist posting here.
> 
> ...


 
There is no such thing like European humor...

That movie is Finnish humor, which is quite different from British, or French humor...

Europe is not like the US, you know, we have variations in culture here


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Starwreck: In the Perkinning*

I thought lots of the humour worked really well - the parodies of Sheridan's speeches; Fukov; the security guard who disintegrates himself; the announcement about taking the Trek crew as prisoner, followed by the announcement about parking zones...


----------



## Void Dragon (May 6, 2006)

Fukov and Sherrypie where both hilarious 

and I also thought the humor was quite nice


----------



## Auer (May 9, 2006)

Good news - the guys who made Star Wreck are planning a new film. if you're interested, visit the website:

http://www.ironsky.net/


----------



## edott (May 9, 2006)

Watched it and loved it it was hilarious and the speacil effects were excellent.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (May 9, 2006)

Wow!  Makes me want to learn to speak Finnish!


----------



## Auer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Iron Sky*

News again (for the ones who are interested...) Iron Sky will be written by Johanna Sinisalo, the author of "not before sundown"


----------

